# What's Your Favorite Wild Turkey Recipe?



## Gadget (Mar 2, 2009)

For me all my birds are done one of two ways, either fried wild turkey nuggets or wild turkey jerky.........




Just finished my last two breasts from 08, was saving them to take down to our Osceola camp this weekend.


----------



## Steven Farr (Mar 2, 2009)

Deep fried with some cajun seasoning for flavor......or, take a breast and season it.  Add potatoes, carrots, onions, etc and wrap it on foil and bake it for several hours.  It is delicious.


----------



## ryano (Mar 2, 2009)

deep fried strips or turkey poppers with jalapeno, cream cheese and wrapped in bacon.


----------



## wack em (Mar 2, 2009)

Flatten the breast with a hammer untill its about 1/4" thick all the way across. Line one side of it with velveta cheese, brown some hot breakfast sausage and cover the cheese with it. Then add diced tomatoes, peppers and onions. Roll it up and tie it with string. Grill it until the turkey is cooked and then cut it in l inch wide pieces.


----------



## trkyburns (Mar 2, 2009)

ryano said:


> deep fried strips or turkey poppers with jalapeno, cream cheese and wrapped in bacon.



That is my favorite too.  Except I use white american cheese (like they use for cheese dip in mexican restaurants) instead of cream cheese.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 2, 2009)

wow, you guys have some good sounding recipes......


Every time I've had baked or grilled I just wasn't too impressed, but I haven't tried it like what you guys are doing.


----------



## trkyburns (Mar 2, 2009)

Gadget said:


> Every time I've had baked or grilled I just wasn't too impressed, but I haven't tried it like what you guys are doing.



Me neither.  I have also tried smoking it on hickory and on mesquite but it always turns out too dry.  Since the breast didn't have the skin on it, I wrapped it in bacon, but still way too dry.


----------



## fowl play (Mar 2, 2009)

wack em said:


> Flatten the breast with a hammer untill its about 1/4" thick all the way across. Line one side of it with velveta cheese, brown some hot breakfast sausage and cover the cheese with it. Then add diced tomatoes, peppers and onions. Roll it up and tie it with string. Grill it until the turkey is cooked and then cut it in l inch wide pieces.



I've had it almost the same way instead of the sausage we used velveta cheese, cream cheese, jalapeno pepper, rolled up and wrapped in bacon then cooked on the grill


----------



## Nitro (Mar 2, 2009)

Sliced across the grain about 1/2" thick. Liberally season with Lemon and Pepper seasoning - grill about 3 minutes per side over high heat.

Fried in nuggets is also excellent of course ( I marinate mine in Crystal Hot Sauce, season with Tony C's and bread in Adluh Seafood Breader).

One of my friends uses this method- 

Turkey Breast cut into nuggets. 
Season with Salt and Pepper
Chop 4 shallots
Add all to skillet 
Saute in Olive Oil - (remove meat and shallots from pan and reserve)

Add white wine of choice to skillet to deglaze, reduce heat to low and add 1 cup of Heavy cream , 1/8 cup of fresh chopped basil, 4 oz of Sun dried Tomatoes, add 8 oz fresh chopped ****ake or Porcini mushrooms- cook over low heat for 10 minutes- stirring slowly. 

Add Shallots and Turkey back into sauce. Add some fresh ground Parmesan and serve over your pasta of choice.

It's an excellent dish.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 2, 2009)

I picked a recipe for fried Turkey nuggets off of the NWTF maagazine.  I have a breast in the freezer, and I think I will try it.


----------



## wack em (Mar 2, 2009)

Ive never really had a bad piece of wild turkey. I like to marinate it in italian dressing and grill it as well. 

The best I ever ate was smoked by one of my high school football coaches. He plucked the whole bird and then enjected it with something? not sure what. and Deepfried it in peanut oil. It would melt in your mouth.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 2, 2009)

Keep it moist on the smoker...use your water pan for sure.  I fill it with strong lemonaid.  You can also inject the bird.  I have used the creole butter marinade with success.
The only thing for legs is the crock pot.


----------



## trailhunter (Mar 2, 2009)

Grease.  Sorry, thats all I've got.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 2, 2009)

Best I've ever had was breast meat cut into nuggets, marinated in a mix of 1/2 terriyaki and 1/2 pinapple juice.  marinate that for 24hours and then wrap each one in a half piece of bacon held with soaked toothpics.

Grill that with some woods chips thrown on till the bacon is done and it is F-I-N-E!  That's the way I usually do them now.  Really good stuff!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, these are really good recipes that are making me hungry.  Usually, turkey & chicken are too dry for my tastes unless there is some gravy on 'em or unless they are breaded & fried.  I still hope to at least try a fried, breaded turkey one day.  Thx for the posts.


----------



## sman (Mar 2, 2009)

All I have ever done was cut them into fingers and fried them.  I have also subsituted them into recipes that called for chicken.  Wild Turkey Fajitas and Turkey Casarole.  I am definetly going to try some of these out.  

There is no telling how many words I misspelled in dis post.


----------



## rutandstrut (Mar 2, 2009)

Whole Plucked Gobbler In a Water Smoker: 

When you are ready to use the Turkey, remove it from Cooler, Refrigerator or Freezer. If frozen allow to thaw. I prepare the Bird by washing it off with cool clear water. Shake as much water as possible out of Bird. I then run one pound of butter or margarine inside the bird ( a pair of surgical gloves is handy to do this) but not necessary. I then take another pound of butter or margarine and rub it all over the outside of the turkey. Mix approx. 1-2 TBS. Total of Salt, Pepper and Garlic Powder in a bowl. I normally just eyebal the spices. I rub this mixture inside the bird and then shake Salt, Pepper and Garlic Powder on outside of bird. 

I use a Water Smoker to cook the Bird with. Light the Smoker and get it warmed up. Put some wood chips (I use Hickory, Mesquite, Apple and Citrus depending on what I am smoking) in some water and allow them to soak. Place wood chips into smoke pan, install smoke pan into bottom of smoker. Install water pan and add water to top. Place bottom wire rack in the smoker. Place the bird on the bottom rack. *** This part can be eliminated if you are watching your calories but will add additional flavor and insure that the bird will not get dried out. Install top rack and place an inexpensive fatty pork roast (which I have already applied a dry rub to) directly over the Bird. This will act to baste the Turkey and will also give you something else to eat later. Since the smoker is hot and loaded and is regualted by a propane burner, all I do know is monitor the temperature (I like to keep it between 120-140'), keep addind wood chips as needed, get a cool drink and sit back and watch and smell it cook! The last time I did this it took approx. 4 Hours and the Turkey came out great!

I also strip across the grain, rinse in water, pat dry and then dredge in Flour, Salt, Pepper, Tony Cheshers Cajun Seasoning (Hot naturally!) and a little garlic Powder. Fry in Canola or Peanut Oil for a short time. Don't overcook


----------



## DUKE (Mar 2, 2009)

I deep fry the hole bird.I use the Cajun injector creole butter. But man I hate to pluck them...It sounds like most of you guys just cut the breast out. Thanks you guys have saved me alot of trouble with these ideas can't wait to try them.


----------



## hawglips (Mar 2, 2009)

1) cut breast into 1" wide strips; marinade for 24 hours (terryaki, or whatever you like); grill

2) cut breast into 1" square chunks; roll in bisquick with seasoning according to taste; fry in peanut oil


----------



## badcreek (Mar 2, 2009)

Cut the breast into chunks and marinate them in regular yellow mustard-like French's- for 2-4 hours, the longer the better. Dredge in seasoned flour and fry in canola oil.


----------



## letsemwalk (Mar 2, 2009)

deep fried in strips and man it's good.


----------



## Brad (Mar 2, 2009)

I was waiting on the mustard suggestion it sounds strange but it is excellent, Instead of using flour you can use your favorite chicken breading. Also you can marinate in honey and then batter and fry just dont do the whole breast that way because you can get tired of the sweetness and it is not good leftover this way.


----------



## florida boy (Mar 2, 2009)

marinate in italian dressing then fry in flour and vegitable oil then use lawrys seasoning salt soon as it is pulled from frier . I have never let one make it to the freezer !!!


----------



## blong (Mar 2, 2009)

hawglips said:


> 1) cut breast into 1" wide strips; marinade for 24 hours (terryaki, or whatever you like); grill
> 
> 2) cut breast into 1" square chunks; roll in bisquick with seasoning according to taste; fry in peanut oil



I always use hot sauce, salt and pepper, then roll in heavy salted flour.Never tried bisquick, but I will now. Probably have 6 or so breast in the freezer that need to be cooked. Gotta get ready for the restocking I hope.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Mar 2, 2009)

actually grilled some breast strips today. Had them marinating in lemon pepper and BBQ sauce the past 20 hours or so. Placed on grill and grilled them on the top rack with heat at 350 degrees for about 6 minutes on one side, flipped them and cooked another 3 or so. Took them up and dug in. Pretty dang good stuff.. Usually I fry the strips up, but being on my diet, I went the grilling way

Pretty good and tasty. Will take me some tomorrow for lunchtime as well


----------



## fi8shmasty (Mar 2, 2009)

I always like to soak mine in Bourbon,.........


----------



## Spinnerbait (Mar 2, 2009)

You can't beat it cut into strips and fried in my opinion


----------



## gottabowhunt (Mar 2, 2009)

cut in lil chunks, cajun salt, marinate in italian dressing, 4-6 hrs, put some spicy brown mustard on'em and fry in peanut oil......unreal!!!!


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Mar 3, 2009)

Inject the breast in Honey Teriaki marinaid. Smoke on a small smoker using mesquit chips for about 3 and half to 4 hours. Very juicey and tender.

Take and slice in strips about a half inch thick. Bread them in Italian dressing and bread crumbs. Place on a greased baking pan and place in an oven set on 375 for about 30 minutes or until cooked completly through. 

I am looking forward to getting a couple of more soon. I miss my wild turkey.

The ones below were deep fried with the Italian dressing and bread crumbs.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 3, 2009)

BgDadyTrophyHunter said:


> Inject the breast in Honey Teriaki marinaid. Smoke on a small smoker using mesquit chips for about 3 and half to 4 hours. Very juicey and tender.
> 
> Take and slice in strips about a half inch thick. Bread them in Italian dressing and bread crumbs. Place on a greased baking pan and place in an oven set on 375 for about 30 minutes or until cooked completly through.
> 
> ...






ummmmm............. looks good!


----------



## KY Red (Mar 3, 2009)

*Ritz crackers*

Pound, smash, roll, Ritz crackers until they are powder. Use this for the breading, then fry. Very tasty.

Here's a tip on plucking from the farmers wife.

"Heat your water to 140 degrees, not 139 and not 141, dip your bird and saturate, soak in the 140 degree water. The feathers will just rub right off."


----------



## Rockin Randall (Mar 3, 2009)

Good Thread Gadget; Glad there is a way to print it out.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Mar 3, 2009)

I like about half coke and half wild turkey.  Or just on the rocks is good too


----------



## dognducks (Mar 3, 2009)

Gadget said:


> For me all my birds are done one of two ways, either fried wild turkey nuggets or wild turkey jerky.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That turkey jerky looks pretty good. What do you season it in?


----------



## TAG (Mar 3, 2009)

fi8shmasty said:


> I always like to soak mine in Bourbon,.........



Do you throw out the turkey and drink the bourbon


----------



## fi8shmasty (Mar 3, 2009)

With enough Bourbon it always comes out Perfect.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 3, 2009)

dognducks said:


> That turkey jerky looks pretty good. What do you season it in?





I'm always doing things a little different but I like to combine dry spices with liquid.

I may use a commercial dry spice like Jim Bob's, Eastmans, crockett creek, or Hi mountain with liquids like Soy sauce, Liquid smoke, and woresteshire. I also add in some amount of pepper, like habenero, Cayenne, chipotle, etc.

Crockett creek make a really good liquid jerky mix, you see them at the Buckarama usually, been using it recently and used some with this last batch.

http://www.crockettcreek.com/


----------



## Gadget (Mar 3, 2009)

Rockin Randall said:


> Good Thread Gadget; Glad there is a way to print it out.





Hey Randy.


need to print this out myself, looks to be some good recipes.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Mar 3, 2009)

Gadget said:


> I'm always doing things a little different but I like to combine dry spices with liquid.
> 
> I may use a commercial dry spice like Jim Bob's, Eastmans, crockett creek, or Hi mountain with liquids like Soy sauce, Liquid smoke, and woresteshire. I also add in some amount of pepper, like habenero, Cayenne, chipotle, etc.
> 
> ...



All this talk about your jerky and I ain't never had none. Opening weekend I am reserving some now. If I have to come get it or meet you on the road somewhere.


----------



## sman (Mar 3, 2009)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> I like about half coke and half wild turkey.  Or just on the rocks is good too


----------



## BOWROD (Mar 3, 2009)

although simple --i just de-bone a breast and cook it in a crockpot-with some chicken stock and a bunch of cajun seasoning...pretty tasty to me !!!! cant ever have to many wild game recipes..keep'em coming !!!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 4, 2009)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> I like about half coke and half wild turkey.  Or just on the rocks is good too



sounds like wranglerjoe has his priorities straight


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 4, 2009)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> I like about half coke and half wild turkey.  Or just on the rocks is good too



Long as it's Rare Breed we are on!!!


----------



## joejack (Mar 4, 2009)

Smoked  turkey of course.


----------



## O-Country (Mar 4, 2009)

*Fried*

Slice the breast cross grain just like tenderloin.(about .25 thick).Crush up corn flakes and mix with flour salt and pepper.Beat up an egg or two in a bowl.Drag the pieces through the egg then roll them in the mix, fry in hot grease until golden brown.Results below.


----------



## sman (Mar 4, 2009)

I would really like to have that sweet potatoe on your plate right now.


----------



## JSpinks (Mar 4, 2009)

Turkey Nuggets........fresh and never frozen!!!


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 17, 2009)

*I finally tried this last night*



Hawken2222 said:


> I picked a recipe for fried Turkey nuggets off of the NWTF maagazine.  I have a breast in the freezer, and I think I will try it.


I tried this last night, and it was out of this world.  Here is the recipe

You take one turkey breast , and cut it into one inch cubes.  Make sure you skin it.
Then you let the breast cube's soak in 2 cups of milk for 45 minutes.
Make a batter out of 3 cups of baking mix, 2 table spoons of sugar and one 12 ounce beer.
Heat a skillet with 3 cups of peanut oil, at 375 degrees.
Bread breast cubes in the batter, and fry until golden brown.  

This was relatively easy, and turned out great.  I got the recipe out of the Sept ,Oct 06 issue of Turkey call.


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Recipe*

My favorite is the one where the bird ends up in my belly then I get sleepy and take a nap and then wake up and eat some more bird.


----------



## tailchaser85 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hawken2222 said:


> Make a batter out of 3 cups of baking mix, 2 table spoons of sugar and one 12 ounce beer.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the baking mix you mentioned made up of? That recipe sounds delish and if I get my first bird this weekend I will cook it like that next week.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 17, 2009)

tailchaser85 said:


> Hawken2222 said:
> 
> 
> > Make a batter out of 3 cups of baking mix, 2 table spoons of sugar and one 12 ounce beer.
> ...


----------



## Gadget (Mar 18, 2009)

Hawken2222 said:


> I tried this last night, and it was out of this world.  Here is the recipe
> 
> You take one turkey breast , and cut it into one inch cubes.  Make sure you skin it.
> Then you let the breast cube's soak in 2 cups of milk for 45 minutes.
> ...




This the same one on the NWTF sight?


Fried turkey nuggets are the best.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 18, 2009)

Quick and hot nuggets...
dip turkey nugs in egg
powder lightly with blackening seasoning
roll in bisquick
fry


----------



## Hawken2222 (Mar 18, 2009)

Gadget said:


> This the same one on the NWTF sight?
> 
> 
> Fried turkey nuggets are the best.



Gadget, I am not sure if this is the same recipe as they have on there site, but I did get this recipe out of there magazine.


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 7, 2017)

hawglips said:


> 1) cut breast into 1" wide strips; marinade for 24 hours (terryaki, or whatever you like); grill
> 
> 2) cut breast into 1" square chunks; roll in bisquick with seasoning according to taste; fry in peanut oil



I'm going to try a variation of these.


----------

